# Canon EOS 500D released!



## FrankLamont (Mar 25, 2009)

Canon EOS 500D / Digital Rebel T1i Hands-on Preview: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review

Just when we all thought we were content with the EOS 450D/Rebel XSi, and convinced ourselves that the 500D was a mere figment of our imaginations and mild speculation... 

Canon released the 500D, or T1i.

Price TBA.


----------



## FrankLamont (Mar 25, 2009)

So, what's new?

Well:
- 15.1... like the 50D...
- HD recording - yes, it's catching on!
- 20,000 dot VGA monitor
- Digic IV (4) processor
- possibly more, not known yet


----------



## FrankLamont (Mar 25, 2009)

New:

Canon also released a new _Speedlite_ with it... 

Additionally to the 500D:


> ISO sensitivity settings range from 100 to 3200 in normal mode with extensions to H1 at ISO 6400 and H2 at ISO 12800 available.


- photoreview.com

Apart from that:
- The price will most definitely be considerably higher, since the 500D has 15.1 mp and HD recording
- Face detection in live view
- Has Canon improved the maximum number of RAW bursts? Currently, on the 450D, it stands at 6.

It's gone for a more 'silver' look... the 450D had a silver hotshoe instead of the 400D's black... and now the dial is silver on the 500D!


----------



## FrankLamont (Mar 25, 2009)

*Complete details*
*
*


> *Image sensor*: 22.3 x 14.9 mm CMOS sensor with 15.1 megapixels effective
> *A/D processing*: 14-bit
> *Lens mount*: Canon EF/EF-S*
> Focal length crop factor*: 1.6x
> ...


----------



## The-Traveler (Mar 26, 2009)

Other websites state that the price will be $800 body and $900 kit. That's in USD.

So for people in Canada such as myself, that's:

884.00 and 1108.00 respectively.

I'm somewhat upset because I bought my 450D in August for 2008. Realistically since I'm new to Photography there isn't anything in the 500 that I need, but the HDMI connection would probably prove to be quite useful.


----------



## LarryMartin830 (Mar 26, 2009)

well i think i am going canon....:lmao: bye bye nikon i been waiting for some thing new from canon


----------



## embarkation (Mar 27, 2009)

so this is better than 50D ?


----------



## bhop (Mar 27, 2009)

embarkation said:


> so this is better than 50D ?



500d is entry level.. so i'd guess not.


----------



## Overread (Mar 27, 2009)

As I have said in one of the other 500D threads -the 50D had a poor rating with its 15MP crop sensor - the push with noise (which in the end was only the same as for the smaller sensor 40D so no real gain in ISO usage) meant that one has to use the pro end glass only in order to preserve the details in shots - otherwise the cameras built in noise reduction kills your finer details (even if you shoot RAW).

For 500D is a level below so I am expecting poorer performance still - oh it might have the higher ISO options but that does not mean that they will be any good at all and its way to budget a camera to expect people to have to get pro glass to get the best out of it!

I am not that impressed on that front - however this should end the canon MP madness (they really can't go to 20MP in the lower or midrange crop sensor cameras) so hopefully they might turn their eye to thinks like lower noise levels, sharper images, wider dynamic range - WEATHERSEALING! (sorry just why are outdoor cameras still not rainproof - not asking for tropics level sealing just something to keep the rain out!)

I am glad to see video mode supported (even though the larger version is almost pointless - 20FPS is slower than the human eye sees - we clock in at around 24FPS - so its weak but seems to offer more than the Nikon equivalent). Anyway with video mode in this camera is supports the view that video is now a staple in the canon line of cameras (and yes some of us want it)


----------



## pm63 (Mar 27, 2009)

FriedChicken said:


> the 450D had a silver hotshoe instead of the 400D's black... and now the dial is silver on the 500D!



Now if _that_ isn't a good reason to buy a new camera, I don't know what is!


----------



## teneighty23 (Mar 28, 2009)

dang...still waiting for a full frame Digital with video... for cheaper. getting closer!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow I got all excited with the subject of this post. Why? There's a big difference between _announced_ and _released_! I thought it had been released already. Ah well. But I did know that it is being released in May so...


----------

